# I can't keep my dog anymore PLEASE HELP



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm only 14. And I'm getting stress more then any teen should.

I'm "at that age," I have tons of homework (I'm always pushed by parents to get STRAIGHT A's), I'm always stressed, and my dog is getting harder and harder on me to keep my life stable and happy.

I've had my dog almost a year now and I've gotten through problems by myself.

My dad bought my dog, helping me raise it. But he's kind of hated my dog now and it's helpless, my parents don't do much with my dog, they have no sympathy when he pees in the house, my parents think he's dumb since we've had him for a year and he's still not fully potty trained (It happens?) and I've had to do EVERYTHING, on top of all my other "LIFE" stuff I have at my age.

I exercise him.
TRY to walk him.
TRY to keep him happy.
Take him out to pee.
Take him out and TRY to get him to poo.

I almost can't take it. I LOVE HIM. But it's getting too much for me to handle. I can't let him go now! My parents also hate that my dog is getting worse (Because I've always been busy and I can't tend to him!)
and my dog sheds a lot (It's starting to get irratating to my parents) and my dad wants to keep him outside.

I've had an experience with my last dog (He died because he ran away and got runover...) I DONT WANT TO HAVE MY DOG OUTSIDE.

He's an Australian Terrier and I love him =(.

I really can't handle this anymore. I've tried and pushed to best of my abilities, I've understood why he does this and that, and that IT HAPPENS, but my parents don't, and it's pushing me over the edge.

I don't want any replies saying "Deal with it," Or anything like that. I did, but it's just not working for me anymore, you have no idea!

I don't want to give him to the SPCA because I heard they get "put-down" if they don't get adopted in a certain amount of time. I live in Kelowna by the way,

I don't know if they have any of those "no-kill" animal shelters here.

Please help... I'm hopeless right now, I'm trying my best but.... it's really hard to tell you guys what I'm going through. I hope you understand, PLEASE HELP...

Thank you...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you tried contacting the Australian Terrier breed club? Some breed clubs have rescues as well or at the least may know of a breed specific rescue you could look into. That would be my first idea.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll look into it, thanks!

Anything else?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

No 14 year old kid should have the full responsibility of owning and caring for a dog. You go to school 40+ hours a week, and you're expected to do loads of homework on top of that, and maybe even some extra-curricular activities. Your main responsibility should be doing well in school and preparing for a successful adult life. There's no way you can fit the full responsibility of owning a dog into that kind of schedule.

If your parents absolutely refuse to do their part (As any dog in their house is truly THEIR responsibility, not yours) then the only choice you'll have is to try to find him a better home. I agree with Laureling on contacting the Australian Terrier breed club and trying to get him into a good rescue. If you have some relatives or friends that would provide a decent home for him, you might be able to rehome him yourself, too.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for understanding,

I don't know how to contact Australian Terrier Club exactly...

Is it USA only? I live in Canada...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.australianterrier.org/

This is the American club, but you might still be able to get help if you contact them. Also, look around for some local breed-specific rescues, or at least no-kill shelters. Many rescues with similar breeds (Like a different terrier rescue) may also take him in.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, thank you a lot!

Again I thank you for understanding what I feel...


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

Why can't you just keep him outside? Reinforce fences, cover holes with tiles or bricks or wood. Or is there no way of doing this? Most dogs live outdoors so I don't see a problem unless you're in some -40 degree winters.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Most dogs live outdoors so I don't see a problem unless you're in some -40 degree winters.


Say what??

The OP is in Canada.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you bring your puppy back to the breeder?


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

i gotta say.....this post is more than I'd expect from a 14 yr old. 

I don't know whether to be impressed or skeptical (don't mind me, I was born and raised in NYC its in my nature). Either way...I'm glad abandonment and kill shelters are not an option to you. =)

did a quick google search.

this might help:
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/bcrescue.htm

Maybe contact them to see if they can help?
http://australianterrierrescue.org/

This person handles Canada though not sure if specifically for your area:
Marty Martens (Rescue Coordinator in Cananda)
his email: [email protected]

best of luck to you....


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> No 14 year old kid should have the full responsibility of owning and caring for a dog.


Ditto that!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Also do you know any family members/friends that have dogs and take good care of them? Perhaps they can rescue your dog. 

Where are you located? I'm in BC and I might be able to help you find a rescue or something?


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

It is possible to do it all by yourself, but it's a lot of work.
How are you potty training him?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Too bad you can't keep the dog and rehome your parents! 

I hope it all works out for you and your dog. Best of luck.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, there is too much information to read...
I'm very skeptical to have my dog outside... I have my reasons.
It's still possible though.

I tried Australian Terrier Club's CANADA E-mail but everytime I send an e-mail, it says it fails. I triple checked everything...

All my other relatives lives far away, live in apartments, or live in a different continent...
So that's not an option.

I've tried the bcrescue thing, but it's all going towars SPCA, and I can't risk the killing there... I also live too far away from the places they shelter...

I havn't talked to my parents about this yet, they still think I'm doing "FINE" taking care of my parents and keeping my grades up (They are barely 86%, which is an A, I'm usually a 90%+ student...)

Right now, I'm just waiting for the moment to tell my parents that we can't keep my AMAZING dog anymore, and phone SPCA and ask if they kill (I heard SOME don't..)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to let you know, my SPCA only kills dogs that can't be rehomed due to aggression or health problems. There's a chance that they won't euth adoptable dogs. 

Also, in my opinion, the only things you have to worry about when keeping a dog outside is 1, providing adiquate shelter so the dog doesn't get too hot/cold, and 2, make sure you're still giving him as much affection and exercise as possible. The main problem with outdoor dogs is a lot of people just forget about them out there. You could have him inside with you while you're chilling or doing homework, but keep him outside while you're away, so there is no risk of potty accidents. You could look online for different shelters/kennel runs, or you could try to build one yourself. Just try to make sure it's comfortable, provides shade in the summer, and protection from the elements in the winter.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not at all, honestly, appleased with my dog outside.

His personality is just not right for being outside, and the fact that he is almost 1 Year Old, is... I'm just not feeling right about it.

I'm just waiting to tell my parents soon about this... But it's hard to let go.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Find out if the SPCA will euthanize adoptable dogs. There's a good chance they don't, the one in my area doesn't.

And I commend you for your maturity and your dedication to making sure your dog is happy  Very venerable.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you!

I'm very dedicated to have my puppy happy, his personality deserves a happy life with a loving, caring owner.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

did you get your dog from a breeder? If you did you should call or e-mail the breeder and ask her to take him back


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

GAH, I'm trying to tell my parents, but it's soooo hard...

Umm, well the person who my Dad bought the dog from didn't get any papers or anything, he kind of just paid and brought the dog home as a surpise..


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

moots said:


> Why can't you just keep him outside? Reinforce fences, cover holes with tiles or bricks or wood. Or is there no way of doing this? Most dogs live outdoors so I don't see a problem unless you're in some -40 degree winters.


No way my dogs would live outside, -40 degrees or not. where do you live moots?


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay everyone, so I finally told my parents, and got emotional at the same time (I feel so unmanly).

And my Dad has choices:

1) Call Breeder
2) SPCA (MAKE SURE THEY DONT KILL THOUGH)
3) Sell my dog to a Senior (Since they have a lot of time of their hands...)

What do you guys think? AND THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yong said:


> Okay everyone, so I finally told my parents, and got emotional at the same time (I feel so unmanly).
> 
> And my Dad has choices:
> 
> ...


totally OT, do you have a PSN ID or an XBL GT?


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry, what does OT mean?

And sorry, I don't have a PS3 or XBOX, I have a Wii though HAHA


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yong said:


> Sorry, what does OT mean?
> 
> And sorry, I don't have a PS3 or XBOX, I have a Wii though HAHA


OT = off topic 

if your dad is cool with calling the breeder than I think that's the way to go.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay thank you haha!

Are you a teen too? Guessing cause you play PS3 or XBox? LOL


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> No way my dogs would live outside, -40 degrees or not. where do you live moots?


Australia & they have much more freedom outside compared to being inside, mine come in when it's too hot, but otherwise the weather is fine which is most of the time. Summer coming up so they'll be in a lot. Night time weather is always fine here so they always sleep outside during the night. Weather proof kennels under cover and plenty of room to run around in and able to whatever they want is better than having em stuck inside. My backyard is dog safe, was redone to be dog safe, fences reinforced and raised, anything not safe removed etc. They have one big potty as well that I made a 3 meter by 3 meter box full of tan-bark that they poo/piss in, easy to clean and all the poo is in a spot 3x3 meters lol. Works fine.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yong said:


> Okay thank you haha!
> 
> Are you a teen too? Guessing cause you play PS3 or XBox? LOL


believe it or not I'm one of them "older" gamers. 

I'm 32 & I have all 3 consoles.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

OT: That is actually REALLY COOL.

Wow, haha! I'm kind of speechless.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> And my Dad has choices:
> 
> 1) Call Breeder
> 2) SPCA (MAKE SURE THEY DONT KILL THOUGH)
> 3) *Sell my dog to a Senior (Since they have a lot of time of their hands...)*What do you guys think? AND THANK YOU AGAIN


No offense, I think the intellegence gene has skipped a generation in your family, luckily you got it.

Try a local resuce group. Some may have free listings for people who wish to find their pets home.

People who call our local rescue group who wish to find their animals homes (numerous reasons) can utilize our resources to try and find "adoptive families" in our area. "Courtesy listings" are placed on our website (disclaimer given as well on our end) as well as some other sites, the person also has the option of taking the animal to adoption events if they wish to do so (there are rules and procedures though dealing with spay/neuter/up to date shots).

Usually what I personally find is that people are lazy and they just want to dump the animal off on you. 

However, ever once in a while there is a genuine person for whatever "extreme circumstance" that needs to find their animal a home. They follow our procedures and actually take their own time to try and find their animal another family. Ironically, we usually end up helping these people utilizing our own procedures in finding a family letting them use our questionaire and follow up with a home visit (which is entirely up to the family looking to place the dog).

The way I see it, if you can find a local rescue group who would be willing to work with you, you can be the "foster family" for your pet until you find a good adoptive family.

Sincerely, good luck.



> Okay everyone, so I finally told my parents, and got emotional at the same time (I feel so unmanly).


Getting emotional over something you care about has NOTHING to with being a man. Anyone tells you otherwise, they're full of crap.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going to say this... some of this is just not quite ringing true. 

I think that if the breeder will take the dog back, that is the best bet, _depending on the breeder._ A dog sold as a gift does not sound like the best breeder. I could bewrong.. maybe your "dad" knows the guy personally etc., but even then, if it were my litter, I would have insisted on meeting YOU. 

The other thing here... you received a dog as a surprise and a gift. People who do not know better will give pupopies as gifts... and if it is something the recipient does not want or realizes later it is something they don't want, that is legitimate. You do not want a dog and the responsibilities (both training and time spent) and, since the dog was received as a surprise/gift, I think that is reasonable. I sure hope that EVERYONE who reads this thread recognizes that puppies as gifts are BAD presents (usually for the puppy).

However, if you found out that you REALLY love the dog after the fact, you would do all you can to keep him. This might mean giving up something else like time on the Wii or other gaming to spend more time on school work and more time with this dog. Actually, giving up or reducing time spent with, something you like to succeed at something else that is not so much fun (like school work) is a true sign of maturity. 

I am also wondering, since you are so bent on getting straight A's if your parents weren't trying to get you to relax a bit. Perfection in life is not truly attainable or necessary. Been there, done that and have the scars. Better to figure out what you do really well and concentrate on that while recognizing there are some things you don't do as well and may not ace. Not that you don't try to do well, just know you aren't going to always be perfect. 

Accepting shortcomings, be it something academic or animal ownership, is not a bad thing. I think you said you are 14?: Best to get all this sort of learning sooner rather than later.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> I am going to say this... some of this is just not quite ringing true.


my sentiments exactly.

but whatever....seems like OP is trying to do the right thing at least.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I should put the Senior thing off my options?

My dad is going to phone the breeder today.

I don't know if their is any local rescues here.

I don't live in one of those MAJOR cities...

I didn't accept my dog as a gift, I accepted him as a member of the family, but I can tell my parents don't think that way >.>.

And actually, I gave up playing my Wii, and all my extra-curricular activities FOR my dog (Except some, cause my parents don't want me to quit them >.>)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here go to this page

http://www.australianterrierrescue.org/id31.htm

And fill out your information, Write in the Text Box that you live in Canada and need to give up your Australian Terrier. 

That place is probably THE BEST place that your little buddy could go.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I feel like you just want to get rid of your dog. You seem to love him dearly but letting him go outside while you are at school isn't an option? That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I'm sure you can also find friends or places where they do dog sitting. Giving up your dog is definitely not the only option. It seems to me that the only issue with this dog is that it is not house-trained. IMO that is no reason/excuse to give up a dog.

Either way at 14 your parents shouldn't expect you to have full responsibility.

P.S. all you need for an A is an 86? I need a 94 to get an A. Then again I am an undergrad.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Here go to this page
> 
> http://www.australianterrierrescue.org/id31.htm
> 
> ...


I would choose that over the "breeder" as well. A true, caring, responisble breeder would NEVER give or sell ANYONE a puppy to someone who was going to give it as a gift...ever. Period. If they take the dog back, it might end up in a worse situation. 

We all know most teens have much more important things to do with their lives (school, homework, friends, mall, video games etc...) and do not have the commitment and time to be totally commited to an animal such as a dog. It's just not realistic in most situations. Which is why I still do not understand why your parents got you this dog if they did not want to have anything to do with it. Did they really think a person your age (no offense!) can take on the responisbility alone? People...arrgh! 

Try not to beat yourself up, just know you are doing right by the dog and looking for a happier home for him. Now is just not the time...but you have many, many years ahead of you to try again when the situation is better.


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> I guess I should put the Senior thing off my options?


Unless you find a "senior" who has the physical ability to deal with the dog.

Personally, if I could find someone that I knew that would love and take care my dog that I love like a member or my family, I wouldn't sell the dog, but be grateful that they could take the animal in.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

I returned my dog to the breeder.

My dog's father, mother, and brother, and tons of other breed dogs live there.

I hope he's a lot happier there...


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yong said:


> He's an *Australian Terrier* and I love him =(.
> 
> I really can't handle this anymore. *I've tried and pushed to best of my abilities*..




Well if you don't want the dog, simply go to Craigslist and offer it up for free or $150 or something. You will get tons of responses and can give the dog away to someone who already has another dog and is experienced with dogs.

There's lots of people that love Terriers (not ME though!) and would pay to have this dog. 

Don't bother with a shelter or rescue. It's not in that category of help and these places should only take dogs that are in dire need. It's a purebred that you just need to re-sell on Craigslist. I see it all the time.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> Well if you don't want the dog, simply go to Craigslist and offer it up for free or $150 or something. You will get tons of responses and can give the dog away to someone who already has another dog and is experienced with dogs.
> 
> There's lots of people that love Terriers (not ME though!) and would pay to have this dog.
> 
> Don't bother with a shelter or rescue. It's not in that category of help and these places should only take dogs that are in dire need. It's a purebred that you just need to re-sell on Craigslist. I see it all the time.


I sincerely feel sorry for your puppy. When he falls off the pedestal you've placed him on, it's becoming more and more evident you're just going to wash your hands of him...maybe that's for his best interest though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yong said:


> I returned my dog to the breeder.
> 
> My dog's father, mother, and brother, and tons of other breed dogs live there.
> 
> I hope he's a lot happier there...


Awww, I think you did the right thing for your puppy. I don't know why I didn't think of the breeder. Good breeders will always take back their puppies.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> I sincerely feel sorry for your puppy. When he falls off the pedestal you've placed him on, it's becoming more and more evident you're just going to wash your hands of him...maybe that's for his best interest though.


You think I would give away my puppy over housetraining? Lol.. 

I can fix any dog problem. Just give me a collar that takes batteries and we're in business


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> I can fix any dog problem. Just give me a collar that takes batteries and we're in business


I hope that was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Yong (Nov 6, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Awww, I think you did the right thing for your puppy. I don't know why I didn't think of the breeder. Good breeders will always take back their puppies.


Thank you.

haha, the place is not the cleanest (I've always kept my house clean for my dog..

I'm just happy that he lives kind of close to me still (1-2 hours?)

I'm going to visit him =)


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

moots said:


> Why can't you just keep him outside? Reinforce fences, cover holes with tiles or bricks or wood. Or is there no way of doing this? Most dogs live outdoors so I don't see a problem unless you're in some -40 degree winters.


Most dogs certainly do not live outside 

Maybe in Australia they do, but this isn't an Australian forum. Dogs in the U.S. and Canada mainly live indoors. Sure some live outside, but not most. That would be a very lonely life for a lot of dogs.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Most dogs certainly do not live outside
> 
> Maybe in Australia they do, but this isn't an Australian forum. Dogs in the U.S. and Canada mainly live indoors. Sure some live outside, but not most. That would be a very lonely life for a lot of dogs.


I'm pretty sure that that depends soley on where you live, and the circumstances under which you live. My parents won't allow dogs in the house unless a) its really cold, b) really hot, c) or someone is at the house that they don't care for. Oh, and they're fed inside so that the neighbors dog doesn't attack them for food. Otherwise, they're completely outside dogs, and are completely content being that way.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Terrie said:


> I feel like you just want to get rid of your dog. You seem to love him dearly but letting him go outside while you are at school isn't an option? That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I'm sure you can also find friends or places where they do dog sitting. Giving up your dog is definitely not the only option. It seems to me that the only issue with this dog is that it is not house-trained. IMO that is no reason/excuse to give up a dog.
> 
> Either way at 14 your parents shouldn't expect you to have full responsibility.
> 
> P.S. all you need for an A is an 86? I need a 94 to get an A. Then again I am an undergrad.


This is ridiculous. The OP already says that he lives in Kelowna, BC.. which gets freezing in the winter. Even letting a dog out for a couple of hours in the middle of the day in November-February is brutal! It goes down to -20c there and even colder at times! If you think your dog will survive in that kind of weather, you should try it and see how it goes.

And p/s: in Canada, the grading system is much different from in US. Passing grades are 50% and above... and A's range from 80% (A-) to 100% (A+). Even in university, the grading system is the same (I recently graduated from UBC), and to get an average of 75% is rather hard. All courses are bell-curved so that the class average ALWAYS hovers around 68%, so we are graded based on how well we do compared to others in our classes. Please try not to belittle people based on their grades and on what little they have told you on their living situation.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

lucidity said:


> This is ridiculous. The OP already says that he lives in Kelowna, BC.. which gets freezing in the winter. Even letting a dog out for a couple of hours in the middle of the day in November-February is brutal! It goes down to -20c there and even colder at times! If you think your dog will survive in that kind of weather, you should try it and see how it goes.
> 
> And p/s: in Canada, the grading system is much different from in US. Passing grades are 50% and above... and A's range from 80% (A-) to 100% (A+). Even in university, the grading system is the same (I recently graduated from UBC), and to get an average of 75% is rather hard. All courses are bell-curved so that the class average ALWAYS hovers around 68%, so we are graded based on how well we do compared to others in our classes. Please try not to belittle people based on their grades and on what little they have told you on their living situation.


Geez sorry to have offended you. I obviously wouldn't advise him to put the dog outside during winter which is why I also mentioned dog sitting. As far as the grading goes, I was just making an observation because I didn't know how they do it in Canada and I was intrigued. I was not belittling anyone.

To the OP, anyways, I'm glad the dog is in good hands even if he is not with you. Who knows, maybe you can adopt him again in a few years.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> I'm pretty sure that that depends soley on where you live, and the circumstances under which you live. My parents won't allow dogs in the house unless a) its really cold, b) really hot, c) or someone is at the house that they don't care for. Oh, and they're fed inside so that the neighbors dog doesn't attack them for food. Otherwise, they're completely outside dogs, and are completely content being that way.


Yes, I know some dogs live outside, I was only saying that its not a vast majority that do 
I also wasn't meaning to imply that ALL dogs who live outside are lonely, I just realized that it could have been read that way but that is not how I meant it.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad you found a good solution for your pup, and sorry I missed this thread.

Just to add my 2 cents to this discussion. I HATE outside dogs. They are supposed to be part of the family..that's what you spent all that money on! Not something to just ditch in the back yard and throw some food to! I mean, what the hell! Dogs thrive off of us! My mother does this with her pugs. Lets them out in the backyard all day, after their meal, and then brings them in when it starts to get dark. I HATE THAT. The poor dogs are so excited to come in and be payed attention to, that they are bouncing off the walls. My parents think 'oh they're dogs, they love being outside.' Yes, I am positive that they love being out on tethers all day long and no one bothering with them except once to feed them, and once to bring them back in! Gosh, I wish she'd offer one or both to me, they'd be so spoiled rotten here. They are EXCELLENT little dogs, and I can't believe that they have to spend their days outside!!!


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

Pappymom I think that is kind of an ignorant post tbh. I can understand if you don't have a good enough backyard or one at all or live in parts of the world that has extreme hot or cold weather but it's not entirely fair to say that. My dogs sleep & eat outside, they're outside a good 70-80% of the time. They're brought inside when theres bad weather but most of the time here in australia the weather is fine. They have cover from rain and have high quality kennels with their own little beds. They have huge boxed in areas to poo n pee in so they don't deficate everywhere. 

It's been in the 30-35 degree celcius mark this past week so my dogs have been inside from morning until late at night when it cools down. I feel that my dogs are stuck and bored inside if inside for too long. There is at least 1 person home here in my family at all times. People who come over that have inside dogs tell us they haven't seen dogs get so much attention until ours. They're not tied up outside, in fact they've never been tied up outside.

If it was my choice alone I'd have dogs inside but the fact is most people in my family do not want dogs inside, mainly based on the fact that it's a lot easier to safe proof a backyard than it is a house that has 5 adults living inside 3 of which who work and 2 of which who goto college. Another factor is that a lot of my family does not like the smell that dogs create when they've been living inside a house sleeping on furniture for months. Most people who are use to their dogs living inside wont notice any smell, but believe me people who don't have dogs living in their house will surely notice when they come into your house. It's the same thing with people who smoke indoors. You aren't allowed to smoke inside my house due to the smell it causes over time. Again people who smoke inside their house will think I am talking crazy . It's the same thing.

Anyway not all outside dogs are tied upto a tree and thrown food at and given 0 attention. My dogs ask to go outside (they sit at the back sliding see-through doors) but they never ask to come inside, as they're brought inside when it's actually bad for them to be out. Being exposed to the outside world strengthens the immune system the same way in us as it does in dogs and other animals - again as I said this doesn't mean they should be outside in freezing or burning hot conditions.

My dogs are still pretty young , one is 5.5 years old and the other is nearing 8 months old. When they hit a certain point in life where they cannot be outside most of the time they will start living indoors. I personally want my dogs inside NOW but thats just me, there is another 4 people here who's decisions and opinions I have to respect. By the time my dogs are elderly we will be living in a much bigger house, we already plan to have a small house thats built in the backyard thats just for dogs. It will be pretty much like a granny flat, except it will be dog-safe. 

Right now though, at the end of the day, our dogs have way too much energy to be living inside. It truely is not safe enough for them to do what they want freely indoors. As much as I want them in I feel that they're highly restricted inside. And not this isn't anything my family is trying to tell me or brainwash me with, I see it for myself.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Your dogs have to much energy, and someone's home all the time, but yet they are just left outside to excercise themselves? You would think by bringing dogs into that environment, that it'd be a mutual decision, and the someone who is home all the time would be willing to work with the dogs..take them on walks or to the park, etc. It may just be me, but I could not leave my dogs outside all day, and my dogs would never have it, either. Then again, you said you'd rather have your dogs inside, so I guess this is not directed at you entirely. I would be pissed if the people I lived with told me I had to keep my dogs outside. And I'd be out of there ASAP. My dogs are part of my family. They give me their all, and I would never just give them my back yard.

However, your back yard situation sounds ideal if forced to have outside dogs. Most dogs will not get that..which is why it angers me so much. just my opinion, and didn't mean to offend.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Your dogs have to much energy, and someone's home all the time, but yet they are just left outside to excercise themselves? You would think by bringing dogs into that environment, that it'd be a mutual decision, and the someone who is home all the time would be willing to work with the dogs..take them on walks or to the park, etc. It may just be me, but I could not leave my dogs outside all day, and my dogs would never have it, either. Then again, you said you'd rather have your dogs inside, so I guess this is not directed at you entirely. I would be pissed if the people I lived with told me I had to keep my dogs outside. And I'd be out of there ASAP. My dogs are part of my family. They give me their all, and I would never just give them my back yard.
> 
> However, your back yard situation sounds ideal if forced to have outside dogs. Most dogs will not get that..which is why it angers me so much. just my opinion, and didn't mean to offend.


I agree that in _most_ instances dogs will be much happier living indoors most of the time. But I think Moots's dogs are fine outside and their situation is very suited for the dogs and people all around. Sounds great to me. I don't see anything wrong with dogs exercising themselves outside if there is enough land and they aren't getting bored. If the dogs are happy whats wrong with it?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

It is just me, I guess. I agreed that their outdoor situation was more ideal than most, but I guess I just can't understand how if there is always someone home (same situation as my parent's) then why do the dogs have to be outside all day? Why wouldn't that person be willing to work with the dogs, take them for walks, socialize them, etc? Like if they do not want the dogs on the furniture b/c they don't want the furniture to smell, then whoever is home at the time watching them should also be training them to not get on the furniture..and things like that..so that eventually they can be inside more often then they are out?


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

Theyre both walked in the morning for about 15-20minutes and another 30-45min at night everyday, have not missed a day yet in almost 6 years. They're both very well socialized. Funny thing is they both got use to cats on their own, our neighbours cat has always come to our backyard, he would hang around with my maltese a lot. When we brought the westie in my westie had never seen cats @ 10 weeks of age and would chase him away. My westie got use to him being around after a week or 2. Both of my dogs love people and other dogs, they greet pretty much every single person that comes to my home. People are always wanting to pat them and hug them on walks, so they're use to humans handling them. I am always bringing them in and playing with them for a bit as I don't want to roll around outside, I'd much rather do that on floorboards :>.


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> No 14 year old kid should have the full responsibility of owning and caring for a dog.
> 
> 
> Wow. When I was that age I had to take care of all 20 of my show dogs. Not to mention my show horses. I didnt have anyone helping me. Both parents worked. I had school. I got up early and took care of my animals and then off to school. When I got home I had to exercise and clean. Feed. Train and groom. I did homework while eating dinner and then off to bed at 10 pm. Up at 5 am to start it all over again. This was a 7 day a week thing. I didnt get a day off. If my friends wanted to hang out they had to come over and hang with me that way.
> ...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe a teenager can have a dog and take full responsibility for it's care and well being. I'm proof! I'm still a teenager and I take wonderful care of my pooch. Regular care can be provided for by a 14 year old but in the case of an emergency it would be hard for a 14 year old to cope with the financial aspect. With dedication a teenager can easily have a dog. I got my first 'my only' dog when I was 13. I paid for it with my allowance, trained it by myself, and took the responisibilty of its overall care. It is possible but it takes an incredible amount of dedication. I do believe dedication or not your pup is much better off at the breeders though  you definitely made the right choice. Hallie rarely interferes with my school work but she has before and it's hard to keep my grades up and give her what she needs as well everyday. It's extremely hard!


----------

